# random question..



## msbean (Aug 27, 2007)

hi all! so i've been reading through this forum for a couple of weeks now, and i was wondering something - which category would one post about getting a new baby? Breeders? Anything Goes? I *may* have some news to post soon but am kinda befuddled as to where to put it! B)


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

If you have already found a breeder, I'd post it in Everything Else. If you are still looking or would like opinions on a breeder you may be considering, I'd post it in Breeders.


----------



## msbean (Aug 27, 2007)

> If you have already found a breeder, I'd post it in Everything Else. If you are still looking or would like opinions on a breeder you may be considering, I'd post it in Breeders.[/B]



thanks ladysmom! looks like i picked right - i chose everything else!


----------

